# 여기에 온지 이제 세달 째라



## 무지개

여러분, 처음 뵙겠습니다. 한국어를 공부하고 있습니다.

"우리도 여기에 온지 이제 세달 *째라* 아이들도 새로운 학교에 익숙해졌습니다." 라고 하는 문장이 한국친구에서 받은 메세지중에 있어요.

여기서 "*째라*"는 무슨 뜻입니까? 
동사는 "*째다*"입니까?

누군가 가르쳐 주실래요?
감사합니다~!


----------



## Kross

안녕하세요, 무지개님

여기서 째라는 세달이 다 되어간다는 의미입니다.


----------



## 무지개

Kross 님, 설명 감사합니다~.

그렇면 "온지 세달 지나라..." 나 "온지 세달 되라..." 와 같이 쓸 수 있나요?
"*째라*"는 "*째다* + *라*(서)" 란 것입니까?


----------



## kenjoluma

무지개 said:


> 그렇면 "온지 세달 지나라..." 나 "온지 세달 되라..." 와 같이 쓸 수 있나요?



이 부분은 잘 이해하기 힘드네요. 



무지개 said:


> "*째라*"는 "*째다* + *라*(서)" 란 것입니까?



네. 맞습니다. 접사(接辭)입니다. 일본어로는 ~目 라고 하지 않나요? 거의 똑같다고 보시면 될 것 같네요.

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=36401500
http://krdic.naver.com/rescript_detail.nhn?seq=2093


----------



## Kross

무지개 said:


> 그렇면 "온지 세달 지나라..." 나 "온지 세달 되라..." 와 같이 쓸 수 있나요?


 이렇게 쓰지는 않습니다. 말이 대개 어색해요. 전후 문맥이 없으면 이해하기 힘들 것 같네요.



무지개 said:


> "*째라*"는 "*째다* + *라*(서)" 란 것입니까?


 
아니요. 째는 조사처럼 기간을 나타내는 명사 뒤에 와서 일정 기간을 의미하는 말입니다. 그래서 째다(cut)와는 전혀 상관없어요. 
예:
이틀째
육 개월째
삼 년째
세 학기째. 

(출처: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000246289&q=째)


----------



## 무지개

알겠어요.
"*째라*"는 동사 아니고 "~*째*"(순서) + "*라*(서)"라는 것이지요?

감사합니다~!


----------



## Kross

무지개 said:


> "*째라*"는 동사 아니고 "~*째*"(순서) + "*라*(서)"라는 것이지요?



빙고~ 네 맞습니다. ^^


----------

